# CBO Technology Exam



## righter101 (Nov 15, 2011)

11-11-11

Passed it.

Thanks to all of those who provided discussion and input to the exam.  JP Ranch was especially helpful.  He passed on some info on sections to focus on out of the NEC (which I was not that familiar with).

I am going to take the Legal/Mgmnt. in December sometime.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 15, 2011)

*Congratulations  :cheers** opcorn*


----------



## fatboy (Nov 15, 2011)

Congrats on the Tech!

Lots of references to haul in for the Legal, spend your time getting familiar with the non-code references, their content and layout. You already now the codes layouts.

Good luck!


----------



## jpranch (Nov 15, 2011)

Congratulations!!! Feels good dosen't it! The Legal Management side will be changing after the first of the year. Two referenced texts will be relpaced. Give me a call. W: (307) 686-5260


----------



## pyrguy (Nov 15, 2011)

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## BSSTG (Nov 15, 2011)

Congrats!

BS


----------



## jpranch (Nov 15, 2011)

Just to let you all know I talked with the director for exams in Phoenix 2 weeks ago. She told me that after the first of the year the "Basic Budget and Financial Administration for Building Officials 2005" and " Effective Supervisory Practices" will be replaced. I do not know what will replace them but I'm very glad that they are getting rid of the 2nd one.


----------



## Inspector Gift (Nov 15, 2011)

YAHOO!  WELL DONE, John!


----------



## Codegeek (Nov 16, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## righter101 (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks to all for the encouragement.

I didn't know that the books were changing after Jan 1., but that will motivate me to get Legal/Mgmt. module done next month.

Thanks again.


----------



## north star (Nov 17, 2011)

** * * **

Congratulations " righter "! :cheers



*& & & &*


----------



## Coder (Nov 18, 2011)

New guy here. Just looking around trying to get some input about the Technology module side of the CBO exam. I noticed there was a comment about certain sections of the NEC I should be looking at? Any input would be appreciated. Thanks, Eric.  Building Inspector for Gunnison, Colorado


----------



## north star (Nov 18, 2011)

*% % % %*

Welcome " Mr. Inspector ", to The Building Codes Forum!   

*% % % %*


----------



## Coder (Nov 18, 2011)

:inspctr Thanks, This site seems like a great find...  Ask/answer questions that no one else knows/cares about.


----------



## fatboy (Nov 18, 2011)

Hey Eric! Welcome! My lil' sis lives in Gunny, pretty country, but darn cold in the winter, you're a better man than I.


----------



## jpranch (Nov 18, 2011)

Mr.Inspector said:
			
		

> New guy here. Just looking around trying to get some input about the Technology module side of the CBO exam. I noticed there was a comment about certain sections of the NEC I should be looking at? Any input would be appreciated. Thanks, Eric. Building Inspector for Gunnison, Colorado


Call me next week. (307) 686-5260. Jim Brown. I can help you.


----------



## Chad Pasquini (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks for the update JPranch on the book update, that will motivate me to finish the legal portion this next month, how bad was this exam compared to the technology portion?. congrats righter101.


----------



## jpranch (Nov 21, 2011)

I think that the technology portion was harder than the legal & mgt.


----------



## peach (Nov 22, 2011)

For me, the legal & management including budgeting, was much easier than the tech part (which for me wasn't that hard either).  Lots of repetitive budgeting questions (after the same question appeared twice - in exactly the same wording - I said to myself.. ok, that's important.. and it appeared 3 more times.

Curious what they are replacing the reference material with.


----------



## Codegeek (Nov 22, 2011)

Make sure you have all of the allowed reference material with you for the exams.  I somehow misplaced "Legal Aspects" when I took the legal/management portion and a ton of questions were out of that book.  Of course when I re-took that portion they didn't ask hardly anything out of that book.  Go figure.

I thought the technical portion was easier than the legal/management, jmho.


----------



## peach (Nov 22, 2011)

it's alot easier if you have "legal aspects" with you..


----------



## Chad Pasquini (Nov 22, 2011)

Yea Codegeek, i forgot to bring a couple of books to the tech portion, bad mistake, retook with all applicable material and seemed to be much easier, just not a big test taker, for me the whole room sounds like a concert when i am in there. Thanks Jp, peach and codegeek for your response.


----------



## Coder (Jan 4, 2012)

Well I am here again getting motivated.. Studying for the CBO Technology exam.     Has anyone taken the online course offered on the ICC Campus? I have found that these help to get you ready for what the test will be like. Also, still need to give Jim Brown a call in regards to what to expect. Is ther alot from the NEC? Worried about knowing just enough about electrical to be dangerous.


----------



## righter101 (Jan 4, 2012)

Mr.Inspector said:
			
		

> Well I am here again getting motivated.. Studying for the CBO Technology exam.     Has anyone taken the online course offered on the ICC Campus? I have found that these help to get you ready for what the test will be like. Also, still need to give Jim Brown a call in regards to what to expect. Is ther alot from the NEC? Worried about knowing just enough about electrical to be dangerous.


I live in Washington and our State does all of the electrical inspections, not the local jurisdictions so I too am not that familiar with the NEC.

I called JP Ranch (Jim) before I took mine and he gave me some pointers on what sections of the NEC they hammered home in the class he took.  What I did when I talked to Jim on the phone was have the NEC open and took a highlighter to the sections he referenced.

For studying I reviewed the books I was most familiar with 1st, (IBC, IRC, IMC) and saved the NEC for the 2 days before the exam.

I had a new NEC but didn't have tabs put in yet.  Tabbing the book is helpful to get familiar with it.  Also, the NEC that I had highlighted after talking to JP was my office copy and I had a new one at home for testing.  I transfered all of the highlights to my new book, reading all of the sections.  I also used one of the first pages in the NEC and wrote down the page or section number that was highlighted and a brief description of what it was.  This really helped me remember where those sections were.

I bought "code check" for residential and read that before my exam.

I passed my CBO Tech on my first try and spent 6-7 hours reviewing the NEC in the last 2 days before the exam.  rationale being that it would be freshest in my mind.  There was 5, 6 or 7 questions on the exam from the NEC and I think I got them all correct.

I would read the section headings, not the actual code text, but become familiar with the location of the info.

I was glad I did spend 2 evenings reading the NEC and code check.

I wouldn't worry about it.  If you put some effort in to familiarizing yourself with it, you should be fine.

One suggestion that someone else mentioned that I didn't read until after my exam, is to take the index out of the book you are using for quicker reference.  Good tip.

Good luck and let us know how you did.

I don't remember a ton of specifics from the test, but feel free to contact me and pick my brain a bit more.  JP Ranch had his notes from a weeklong test prep course he took, so that was very useful.


----------



## Coder (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks for the info. Helps a bunch.


----------



## moose (Jan 6, 2012)

I just took the tech test on dec 23. Not to scare you but, I have been an electrical inspector for 14 years and I could not believe the NEC questions that they asked. They were questions that i would not expect a building official to know, I even had to look a few of them up. On the bright side, there are only 4 or 5 NEC questions. I had the most trouble with the plumbing questions. I did pass however, I am now a CBO!!


----------



## north star (Jan 6, 2012)

*& &*

*Congratulations " CBO moose " !*    :cheers

*& &*


----------



## moose (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks North Star, It is a weight off!!


----------



## Coder (Jan 9, 2012)

moose said:
			
		

> I just took the tech test on dec 23. Not to scare you but, I have been an electrical inspector for 14 years and I could not believe the NEC questions that they asked. They were questions that i would not expect a building official to know, I even had to look a few of them up. On the bright side, there are only 4 or 5 NEC questions. I had the most trouble with the plumbing questions. I did pass however, I am now a CBO!!


As long as I can look them up! :inspctr Congrats on passing the exam.


----------



## Spoofman (Jan 10, 2012)

I stressed over the exam for a year before i decided to take it.  Just commited and conquered.  I am a firm believer of going in with confidence and knowing where to find the informaiton more than knowing it on the top of your head.  My staff do better in the inspeciton world if they know how to find the answer than trying to memorize everything and I feel the exams show this as well.


----------



## MIAMICOUNTY (Mar 25, 2012)

I am now just starting to study for the Technology test. Any new tips from anyone?

Thanks.

Rob England

Rob16u@aol.com

937-829-0662


----------



## Coder (Sep 19, 2012)

MIAMICOUNTY said:
			
		

> I am now just starting to study for the Technology test. Any new tips from anyone?  Thanks.
> 
> Rob England
> 
> ...


Bump back to the top. I am still preparing to take the Tech part this fall and I signed up for the online campus practice course. I recommend this as it prepares you for a similar situation when you actually go to take the real one. It also includes a timed exam to hone your time management skills. I have done this for all four of my previous cert tests and have passed them all so far!! good luck to you with yours. Eric


----------



## Coder (Oct 26, 2012)

Going to take the computer based test on November 9th in Grand Junction, CO with a big stack of code books. Oh boy!


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2012)

"Going to take the computer based test on November 9th in Grand Junction, CO with a big stack of code books. Oh boy!"

It is a big stack, a two-wheeler would be handy! Good luck, keep us posted!

BTW, love the Gunny area, my lil sis lives there.....


----------



## Coder (Nov 6, 2012)

Spoofman said:
			
		

> I stressed over the exam for a year before i decided to take it.  Just commited and conquered.  I am a firm believer of going in with confidence and knowing where to find the informaiton more than knowing it on the top of your head.  My staff do better in the inspeciton world if they know how to find the answer than trying to memorize everything and I feel the exams show this as well.


Sound advice.


----------



## Coder (Nov 6, 2012)

jpranch said:
			
		

> Call me next week. (307) 686-5260. Jim Brown. I can help you.


Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Coder (Nov 10, 2012)

Passed it! There was ALOT of questions that required an "educated guess" also they have gone to an on screen plan set for reference material that is about impossible to decipher. On to the legal/management module! :cowboy


----------



## fatboy (Nov 10, 2012)

Well, congratulations are in order!


----------



## Coder (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks. Definitely a load off! I was surprised at how off the radar the questions were. Not an easy test by any means.


----------



## jpranch (Nov 11, 2012)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## joetheinspector (Nov 12, 2012)

I thought the Legal/management was less hard than the technical portion


----------



## fatboy (Nov 12, 2012)

I passed all the ICBO tests, B,P,M. & E, so I did not have to take the Tech part, just the Legal/Mngt. I was a tough test, just because of all the reference material possibilities.


----------



## MIAMICOUNTY (Dec 8, 2012)

Passed my CBO "Technology" test yesteday.  A big weight off my shoulders.  Now, on to the Electrical plans examiner i guess LOL.


----------



## fatboy (Dec 8, 2012)

Congrats MIAMICOUNTY!

And welcome to the forum!


----------



## Chad Pasquini (Dec 19, 2012)

HI all, any and all helpful information on the CBO Legal/Management portion of test would be very helpfull, i guess i am looking for more encouragement than anything else. Took and passed the Technaical a few years ago, and have been procrastinating ever since, time is running out  for me to take said exam. Thanks


----------



## steveray (Dec 19, 2012)

Just scheduled my tech test for 1/10/2013......YAY!...Assuming the world does not end on Friday.....


----------



## Daddy-0- (Dec 29, 2012)

Welcome Chad. There are lots of CBO's here so I thought I would refresh the topic to try and get you some answers. You may also find the topic already discussed if you want to search the old threads.


----------



## Daddy-0- (Dec 29, 2012)

Welcome to Miami also.


----------



## fatboy (Dec 29, 2012)

Good luck Chad!


----------



## steveray (Jan 10, 2013)

Passed it....only one tricky question that I was really unsure of pertaining to removal of roots and stumps in an area where  a building is to be built......to what depth?....Didn't really understand if they were talking about under the footings or building footprint...I think the choices were 12", 18", 18" or frost depth whichever was greater, and something else....


----------



## Chad Pasquini (Apr 12, 2013)

Finally, took legal/management yesterday, can i get woot woot. can now add CBO to the list, had about 8-10 questions that were just common sence, but the questions out of the budget book were a little tricky, had to click back to a few questions and change my answers, a few questions from human resource about what not to ask when interviewing.


----------



## jpranch (Apr 12, 2013)

Well done!

Congrats!!!   :cheers:cheers


----------



## steveray (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanx Chad! I will let you know on Tuesday how mine went...


----------



## Chad Pasquini (Apr 12, 2013)

Good luck Steveray, there are a couple of like tables in Human Resource one is on pg 55 that is were they asked the interview question from and then there is like a two page table i think it is like 120-121 not sure and my books are at home, this table specifies how long to keep records.


----------



## fatboy (Apr 12, 2013)

Congrats!!!!!!


----------

